# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Εικόνα από AV σε οθόνη CRT ?

## innova

Γειά σας!

Θέλω να αξιοποιήσω μια παλιά CRT οθόνη υπολογιστή ως οθόνη προβολής μιας καμερούλας με έξοδο AV (μονό RCA). 
Η οθόνη μου έχει μόνο ένα καλώδιο VGA που παίρνει εικόνα από τον Η/Υ. 
Βρίσκω διάφορους αντάπτορες (π.χ.  https://stokostos.gr/power-plus-cva-3001.html ) 
και 
https://www.banggood.com/Mini-Compos...r_warehouse=CN

αλλά δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργούν και αμφίδρομα (επειδή το 2ο εστιάζει κυρίως στο VGA to AV, εκτός αν έχω καταλάβει λάθος...).

----------


## Satcom

Το πρώτο κάνει, το δεύτερο όχι.

----------

innova (08-07-18)

----------


## innova

> Το πρώτο κάνει, το δεύτερο όχι.



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση! 

Βρήκα και αυτό : http://www.supershopping.gr/index.ph...roductId=20145

(αν έχω καταλάβει καλά - το λέω απλοϊκά - κάνουν απλή αναδιάταξη των καλωδίων?)

----------


## Satcom

Το ίδιο με το πρώτο είναι.

----------

innova (08-07-18)

----------


## innova

> Το ίδιο με το πρώτο είναι.



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## steliosp.

Το πρώτο από τη φωτό και μόνο, δεν έχει RCA αλλά BNC βίσμα. Οπότε θες και ένα ανταπτοράκι απο RCA σε BNC (0.50E  :Wink:

----------

innova (09-07-18)

----------


## innova

> Το πρώτο από τη φωτό και μόνο, δεν έχει RCA αλλά BNC βίσμα. Οπότε θες και ένα ανταπτοράκι απο RCA σε BNC (0.50E



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Στέλιο.
Δεν το είχα προσέξει αλλά ευτυχώς έχω.
Πάντως ακριβό δεν είναι αυτό το πραγματάκι;
Λέτε να υπάρχει και αλλού φτηνότερα; 

Θα δω και στο ebay...

----------


## gep58

Μήπως κάποιο απ' αυτά της πρώτης σειράς θα σε εξυπηρετούσε σωστότερα;
στο eBay βέβαια είναι η μισή τιμή όπως είναι γνωστό

https://www.skroutz.gr/c/699/metatro...+vga+converter

----------

innova (09-07-18)

----------


## innova

> Μήπως κάποιο απ' αυτά της πρώτης σειράς θα σε εξυπηρετούσε σωστότερα;
> στο eBay βέβαια είναι η μισή τιμή όπως είναι γνωστό
> 
> https://www.skroutz.gr/c/699/metatro...+vga+converter



Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Γιώργο! 

Δεν τα είχα υπ'όψη μου. 

Θα τα κοιτάξω!

----------


## nestoras

> Μήπως κάποιο απ' αυτά της πρώτης σειράς θα σε εξυπηρετούσε σωστότερα;
> στο eBay βέβαια είναι η μισή τιμή όπως είναι γνωστό
> 
> https://www.skroutz.gr/c/699/metatro...+vga+converter



Όχι, τα πρώτα καλώδια δεν κάνουν για τη δουλειά που το θέλει.
Αυτά μετατρέπουν το αναλογικό σήμα VGA σήμα s-video (μετατροπή με παθητικά εξαρτήματα μόνο ή καθόλου εξαρτήματα, δε θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή  :Smile:  ).
Ενώ, ο νηματοθέτης πρέπει να μετατρέψει το composite video που βγάζει η κάμερα σε σήμα vga (να παράγει απαραίτητους χρονισμούς, αναλύσεις κτλ) οπότε χρειάζεται ενεργό εξοπλισμό όπως αυτό που έδειξε:

http://www.supershopping.gr/index.ph...roductId=20145

----------

innova (09-07-18)

----------


## gep58

Σωστά, έχεις δίκιο.  :Thumbup1:

----------


## innova

> Όχι, τα πρώτα καλώδια δεν κάνουν για τη δουλειά που το θέλει.
> Αυτά μετατρέπουν το αναλογικό σήμα VGA σήμα s-video (μετατροπή με παθητικά εξαρτήματα μόνο ή καθόλου εξαρτήματα, δε θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή  ).
> Ενώ, ο νηματοθέτης πρέπει να μετατρέψει το composite video που βγάζει η κάμερα σε σήμα vga (να παράγει απαραίτητους χρονισμούς, αναλύσεις κτλ) οπότε χρειάζεται ενεργό εξοπλισμό όπως αυτό που έδειξε:
> 
> http://www.supershopping.gr/index.ph...roductId=20145




Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Παναγιώτη!

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει αλλά το σήμα θα έρχεται από Video balun (και με ρεύμα) σε BNC, και επί αυτού έχω adaptor to RCA... που δείχνει σε όποια AV υποδοχή σε TV/monitor το βάζω.

----------

